# Altkönig Trail



## Grimpeur76 (24. Juni 2009)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach Trails vom Altkönig runter. Bisher kenne ich nur den Trail knapp unterhalb des Gipfels, den man auch sieht wenn man südlich über den breiten Weg hochradelt. Am Ende des Trails (ziemlich kurz)weiß ich aber nicht wo es ggf. weiter auf einem anderen Traill abwärts geht. 

Kennt jemand die Stelle und den Startpunkt davon erläutern oder bei Google Maps einzeichnen?


----------



## Hecklerfahrer (24. Juni 2009)

Der Altkönig ist prima zum selbererkunden. Den Weg hoch haste ja schon gefunden. Schau Dich auf dem "Plateau" nen bisschen um, dann findeste schon was du suchst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grimpeur76 (24. Juni 2009)

Oben am Plateau habe ich vor allem die "Steinbrockenpassagen" gefunden, die ich nicht wirklich fahren kann.


----------



## wissefux (24. Juni 2009)

Grimpeur76 schrieb:


> Oben am Plateau habe ich vor allem die *"Steinbrockenpassagen"* gefunden, die ich nicht wirklich fahren kann.



... die du auch auf keinen fall fahren solltest ! ist nämlich der ringwall. und der ist streng geschützt ...


----------



## DerandereJan (24. Juni 2009)

....wenn man auf das Plateau fährt, geht ein Trail nach links und einer hinten runter...der linke ist Wurzelig mit kleineren Steinen, der hintere ist recht verblockt, das ist aber kein Wall oder?? 

Grüße Jan


----------



## trickn0l0gy (24. Juni 2009)

der altkönig schreit gerade zu danach aus allen richtungen erkundet zu werden, d.h. runter-hoch, hoch-runter, +alle himmelsrichtungen. tu was dir gefällt und deinen knochen gut bekommt.


----------



## Torpedo64 (25. Juni 2009)

Grimpeur76 schrieb:


> Ich bin auf der Suche nach Trails vom Altkönig runter. Bisher kenne ich nur den Trail knapp unterhalb des Gipfels, den man auch sieht wenn man südlich über den breiten Weg hochradelt. Am Ende des Trails (ziemlich kurz)weiß ich aber nicht wo es ggf. weiter auf einem anderen Traill abwärts geht.
> 
> Kennt jemand die Stelle und den Startpunkt davon erläutern oder bei Google Maps einzeichnen?


 
Dann fähsrt du rechts und die nächste Möglichkeit links und folgst dem schwarzen Balken...und danach dem schwarzen Punkt...Dann kannst du ü3km Trail an einem Stück herunterfahren.


----------



## tomtomba (25. Juni 2009)

äähm noch mal zu dem Ringwall.... 

Ist das Ernst gemeint, daß man da nicht drüber fahren darf?? 
und was passiert wenn der Förster einen erwischt ?? 
Ich fahre da ja niiee drüber, das könnte ich fahrtechnisch gar nicht 
aber ich da schon mal jemanden drüber fahren sehen... 
Wie ist das denn gesetzlich geregelt, wie erkenne ich das als Ottonormalbiker, daß das dort verboten ist?? 

Gruß Tom


----------



## Torpedo64 (25. Juni 2009)

> Der Altkönig ist ein geschütztes Naturschutzgebiet, über das auch auch der Limes führt. Radfahren abseits der Wirtschaftswege ist hier streng verboten.


 
siehe auch hier.

Man hat nur vergessen die Schilder aufzustellen


----------



## sipaq (25. Juni 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... die du auch auf keinen fall fahren solltest ! ist nämlich der ringwall. und der ist streng geschützt ...


Heißt das eigentlich, dass man auch an der AK-Westseite nicht runter darf oder betrifft das nur die AK-Südseite, wo der Weg dann in den Viktoriatrail mündet?


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Juni 2009)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> siehe auch hier.
> 
> Man hat nur vergessen die Schilder aufzustellen





so ein olles ding auszugraben, sehr gewagt, da bin ich aber mal gespannt was jetzt passiert...schlägereien sind an der tagesordnung....




wo man fahren darf steht da aber auch nicht so genau drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lumpatz (25. Juni 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Heißt das eigentlich, dass man auch an der AK-Westseite nicht runter darf oder betrifft das nur die AK-Südseite, wo der Weg dann in den Viktoriatrail mündet?



Südlich runter kann man doch fahren? Da startest Du ja auf dem grünen, bzw. schwarzen Balken. Westlich runter geht wohl kein offizieller Weg. Den haben möglicherweise wir MTBler mühsam in den Hang gefräst. Oder die Wanderer, die dort auch gerne mal rumstolpern.

Der Artikel ist herrlich! Hier herrschten ja noch vor zwei Jahren richtig barbarische Verhältnisse


----------



## The Brian (25. Juni 2009)

Lucafabian - Stimmt, der Artikel ist 3 Jahre alt und auch nicht sehr aussagekräftig - irgendwie einseitig.

Man darf halt keinen der wunderschönen Trails die nach NW,N,NO,O,SO,S,SW,W den Altkönig runterführen befahren.

Das angenehme ist, trotz der (hohen) Bevölkerungsdichte hier um den Feldberg rum ist unter der Woche (sogar Samstags) unglaublich wenig auf dem Altkönig los !
Ich schätz mal den meisten isses einfach zu anstrengend (Wanderer wie Radler).

Viel Spaß beim erkunden.
Ich finde dieser Thread kann jetzt geschlossen werden !


----------



## trickn0l0gy (25. Juni 2009)

Nicht vergessen Jungs, wer dicke Stollenreifen und einen "Helm mit Kieferschutz" hat, steht in diesem Land direkt schon mal unter Generalverdacht. Manchmal denke ich es gibt so ein Spiesser-Gen, welches unglücklicherweise eine Kreuzung aus dem Innenminister-Big-Brother-Gen und dem Gartenzwerg-Kuschler-Gen darstellt. Beide sind in Deutschland leider recht häufig anzutreffen. Nicht allzu selten paart sich diese Variante auch gerne mit dem Öko-Sakral-Gen (Müslitanten mit Fisch aufm Heck).


----------



## Hopi (25. Juni 2009)

The Brian schrieb:


> Ich schätz mal den meisten isses einfach zu anstrengend (Wanderer wie Radler).



Mit Sicherheit! Der nächste Parkplatz ist ja noch 30 - 45 min vom Altkönig weg, da ist es am Feldi doch viel schöner  Mit dem Auto hoch, kurz in den Wald stapfen und sagen können "ich war im Taunus wandern"


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Juni 2009)

The Brian schrieb:


> Man darf halt keinen der wunderschönen Trails die nach NW,N,NO,O,SO,S,SW,W den Altkönig runterführen befahren.



sprich altkönig ist generelles bike verbot 

bleibt also alle weg, kusch kusch...auch die wanderer...ist eh schon genug verkehr da oben


----------



## trickn0l0gy (25. Juni 2009)

jo, ich mache auch immer wandern im taunus. RADwandern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

